# E350-DI injector bleed pump



## tdsteven210 (4 mo ago)

I am unable to bleed the primary fuel filter. After approximately 100 pumps still have bubbles. Could the injector bleed pump be sucking air? Seems to be very simple pump no o-rings or rings to hold the pressure but it does seem to be loose internally. The internal barrel on the pump is a little rough from possible corrosion but I don't understand completely how this pump works.

Any suggestions here would be appreciated.


----------



## tdsteven210 (4 mo ago)

This is an e350di year 2001 I think.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Your fuel filter seals may be installed incorrectly. The seals go up into a groove in the filter top head, not around the filter.


----------



## tdsteven210 (4 mo ago)

Ok I understand what you are saying. 

Brief history: secondary fuel filter started leaking due to bad crush washer. Replaced it that leak is gone but can't purge system of air. Flipped the gasket on the secondary filter over because it had an impression/indentation from the outside enclosure. Re-using the gasket is probably not good but had to try something. Still can not purge the primary filter of air.
Tractor ran great before the crush washer went bad and primary filter has never been off tractor since it ran correctly. That is why I am leaning towards the hand pump.

Any experience with injector purge pump going bad?


----------

